# Living in Giza?



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been to Cairo now for the first time and our realtor showed us two neighborhoods - Maadi and Ketamaya. Maadi seemed nice, Ketamaya was compound living - now what we are looking for.

Ive been looking at real estate ads and I've seen a few houses in Giza that look nice. Does anyone know what the area is like?

Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sarah, it would depend on what you are wanting from your neighbourhood.
If you want to be among expats then I don't think Giza has a great deal, and are you coming here to work? where will your work be located? Bear in mind the rush hour traffic and also that Giza is not central.


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

if ur here to study then giza iss fine and any other part near downtown,if for work then choose closest neighbourhood for ur work


----------

